# not a nissan,but nice build



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

originally 1.3 mirage chassis.
1.8 gsr turbo engine
hks induction kit
hks ssqv
evo 4 rad
evo 4 fuel pump thanks to todd
mirage rs box with cusco lsd
modified slave cylinder
exedy paddle clutch
front mount intercooler with custom pipework
bilstein coilovers with camber plates,sandblasted,recond and painted red
evo 3 brakes with carbotech pads
bride bucket drivers,recaro passenger
spaco 6 point harnesses
strut brace front and back
hks boost controller
greddy turbo timer
water temp,oil pressure,oil temp+boost gauges
all sound proof removed
bonnet pins,boot springs
17 inch white alloys,have full set.just need to change rear hubs
wrapped in toyo r888 tyres
full body recon+respray
custom exhaust+custom decat
1 inch brake master cylinder







[/URL][/IMG]
ImageShack - Hosting :: carpics006bs9.jpg

plenty of pics on there


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I only found one pic on there.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I think germany can keep up with that:

One of my best friends daily driver,has a 500hp Evo 6 as funcar,so needed some power for his daily driven Mitsubishi Colt:chuckle: 

Here are some pics of it:





































Evo 8 engine,FWD with LSD,around 350HP,after the winter it gets a Evo 9 turbo and some cams,uprated rods,should be at 400hp,time to get a new daily driver:chuckle:


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

http://[URL=http://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=carpics025cz4.jpg][/URL]]


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> I think germany can keep up with that:
> 
> One of my best friends daily driver,has a 500hp Evo 6 as funcar,so needed some power for his daily driven Mitsubishi Colt:chuckle:
> 
> ...



an evo engine in a front wheel drive car? I thought it wasnt possible, i was thinking about doing it to my current daily drive but wasnt sure about it


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Wasnt possible?

Its shockingly easy TBH.

Evo engines and various mitsu FWD boxes etc bolt straight up.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Its a bit of trial and error,but when you know what fits,its just things like relocate the starter motor............


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

was looking into putting an evo engine in before i opted for the 1.8 turbo.all that power is just wasted in a front wheel drive.you just cant get the power down,or drive it hard.i still spin wheels even with 888s and a cuso lsd.+ the 4g93 is about the same weight as the 4g92 mivec engine found in these as standard.your mates evo colt is some car though.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

33 vspec said:


> all that power is just wasted in a front wheel drive.you just cant get the power down,or drive it hard.i still spin wheels even with 888s and a cuso lsd.


Thats what my mate wanted,as he has a car with traction:wavey:


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

SteveN said:


> Wasnt possible?
> 
> Its shockingly easy TBH.
> 
> Evo engines and various mitsu FWD boxes etc bolt straight up.


i was thinking of sticking it in a different car, which is fwd and would need a evo gear box and engine, just a project really


----------



## regal (Oct 3, 2005)

*mirage 4wd*

i have converted one of these to 4wd for a customer, currently running all evo 6 running gear. sitting at 510 bhp at the moment, rapid, nimble little article.


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

. i`ve currently got my sisters colt while shes on holiday. its the 1.6i model and tbh quite shocked at how nice it is to drive. does anyone do a charger kit for them. im tempted to buying one as a run about if for a few k i could get 50hp more


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Was toying with the idea of one of these a couple of years back.... But sworn off FWD cars now apart from the mini...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Will see if I can find a pic, but saw frequently a Mirage with Evo 4 front, wide rear arches and 4WD, parked infront of the auctions . . . .wonder if it also had the evo heart. . .?:smokin:


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

It had mate !! It was forsale on yahoo auctions japan for a while !! If i remember rite it was tuned abit to.:smokin:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Theres a lovely white 500bhp Mitsi Colt (Mivec hatchback model) with 2 litre Evo 6 engine and 4 x 4 running gear here in Ireland.

I watched it being built and tuned and it was a rocket from a standstill.Had an RS gearbox in it too.Well it was a rocket,until the driver decided to see if he could fly through the air and clear a roundabout in it. OOPS.


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

i think i saw that before,it was down in trackday performance.lovely machine,very well built.whats your mate doing with the car now?i might be interested in a few bits if hes selling anything off it.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

33 vspec said:


> i think i saw that before,it was down in trackday performance.lovely machine,very well built.whats your mate doing with the car now?i might be interested in a few bits if hes selling anything off it.


Yep,thats the very car indeed.I watched it being built (full engine build with forged internals) dynoed,and then road tested.Absolute flyer of a car,well at least it was.As far as I know,the owner is currently sourcing the parts to rebuild it.


----------

